# Stocking a 26 Gallon



## mitia (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello all! I am a newly registered member here on the Cichlid Forum however I have been visiting the site for quite a time now doing research. Now, after deciding to begin a cichlid community tank, I need help in stocking my new aquarium. As I stated previously I have done quite a fair amount of reading yet of course, there are conflicting suggestions. For example, I have read that the Altolamprologus calvus would be suitable in a 26 gallon tank yet I also read that it would be too small for a pair let alone any other tank mates! So I would greatly appreciate any and all directions on what species would be most comfortable in this size tank as well as what species would be most compatible with one another. I know this must leave quite a variety of options therefore I will mention the fact that the Lake Tanganyika cichlids have caught my fancy. Thank you for reading and I look forward to any advice outside the many helpful articles already on this website.

Tank specifics:
Aqueon 26 Gallon Bowfront
24" X 15" X 21"


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

What are the dimensions of the tank?

Never mind, I see it now in your sig.

I'd stick with a small shell dweller like multi's or brevis. Calvus will work for a short time if they're small, 
but not long term.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

You might also consider a pair of the South American dwarfs. Their wonderful cichlids and also allow you to add other species such as the milder Tetras to make for a colorful and lively tank.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=420
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=421
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=245


----------



## mitia (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks prov and iceblue. I will look into the species you both have suggested. There is a variety of beautiful cichlids that I would love to accommodate so I'm sure I can find something. A helpful point in the right direction is of course a necessity with such a long list of available species though so thanks again!

Also, I hope this doesn't come off wrong but from browsing through the forum here it appears as if some of the cookie cutter tank set ups contradict the general opinion of many of the members. Has any one used the cookie cutter set ups (especially for the 20g) and found them to have worked out well?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I would go with the general opinions here as many experienced members have pointed out some 
problems with some of those cookie cutter setups.

A 24" tank really limits you if you want to keep Tanganyikans. Your options are pretty limited. I'd look 
at the cookie cutter for the 10 gallon or the shell dweller suggestions for the 20L.. Some of those 
suggestions for community tanks just look very crowded, particularly in your 24" tank. I just don't see 
much working besides a small shell dweller and maybe some non-cichlid for the open water area.


----------



## gryffin (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm looking into some Honduran Red Points myself- they have some beautiful coloring and a pair might fit in your tank.


----------



## mitia (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you gryffin for the idea and you have offered some extremely valuable advice, prov. I will look into the cookie cutter set ups for the 10g tanks as well as the other species you have suggested. I obviously have a decision or two to make before I set up my tank! However I do have one other question. You mentioned a shell dweller pair matched with a non-cichlid, what would you suggest as a suitable match?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> You mentioned a shell dweller pair matched with a non-cichlid, what would you suggest as a suitable match?


Some use tetra's, male congo's for instance. I've heard of Australian rainbows being used. I've used 
danios and glowlight tetras as dithers. Lots of options there, but make sure they can do ok in harder 
water. I think most will do fine as long as water parameters aren't extreme.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I think a 26-gallon tank would be nice as a planted tank for either a pair of blue rams or a pair of apistos (some might say trio; I personally have a pair).


----------



## Mr_Clavio (Jan 7, 2009)

Like our friend mitia I am new here and i decided to post with this topic because I also own a 26 Gallon aquarium and I am also in doubt with what i can stock in it.

I had something in mind and I wish that the experienced members can help me.

I was thinking of getting about 5 Labidochromis caeuleus (electric yellow) cichlids since they are farely aggresive and like two small peco fish for the bottom.

Am I on the right track?


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

prov356 said:


> A 24" tank really limits you if you want to keep Tanganyikans. Your options are pretty limited. I'd look
> at the cookie cutter for the 10 gallon or the shell dweller suggestions for the 20L.. Some of those
> suggestions for community tanks just look very crowded, particularly in your 24" tank. I just don't see
> much working besides a small shell dweller and maybe some non-cichlid for the open water area.


prov355 has given good advice. Anything in the 10g cookie cutter section
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_10g.php
would work fine. I would be hesitant to look at the 20L cookie cutter since with most cichlids, it's the footprint (LxW) that matters more than the volume.

Labidochromis caeruleus (Yellow Labs) are among the most peaceful Mbuna
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/mbuna_setup.php
you will find, but they won't be happy in a 26g long term. They'll probably survive, but they won't thrive.

For what it's worth, my wife's favourite tank is my planted Bolivian Ram 29g
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/s ... d_tank.php
it's like an underwater garden, and the Rams
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=420
are bursting with personality. I am currently setting up a 10g "Multi" tank
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/s ... corner.php
so that's another recommend from me.

Good luck and keep asking questions. The members on this forum may not always tell you want you want to hear, since they always put the fish ahead of the hobbyist!

kevin


----------



## mitia (Jan 6, 2009)

First, I'd like to say that everyone here is extremely helpful and friendly which is a nice change from some of the other fish forums I've visited in the past!

Second, thanks again to everyone replying, giving advice, or even looking for their own advice because it is all valuable information!

Third, I am continuing my quest in exploring all the suggested options and if I have any more questions I will gladly ask. Of course if I make a decision I will also gladly let you all know!


----------



## mizzmarchhare (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't know if this will answer your question, but I have an Aqueon 30 gallon that is 36x19x12 and 
I had 12 Saulosi (down to 10 in there because I set up a breeding tank) in there and they get along fine.

A lot of people say that 55 in the minimum size for cichlids, but I've seen, heard of and read of many instances where this has worked out just fine. As long as there are enough caves to go around and you introduce them at the same time you should be fine.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/disp ... ?tank=2205

this is a link to a 30 gallon, 16 fish tank.....

This is from one amateur to another, as this was my first cichlid tank. Hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## bobberly1 (Dec 2, 2006)

You could keep some Victoria basin Haplochromis. Other then that, I've heard of Alto. calvus working longterm in a tank that size. Shellies are a great idea too.


----------



## mitia (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the additional ideas bobberly and mizzmarch!

I have been investigating all of the suggestions thus far, primarily focusing on the shell dwellers and rams. I found several shell dwellers that have caught my attention and I wanted to double check that my first pick would be well suited for my tank. So, how would a pair of Neolamprologus tretocephalus work out?

To be honest, I'm not even positive that this is a shell dweller but when I looked under the Library "shell dweller corner" section it listed some of the Neolamprologus family members so I sort of assumed they all were shell dwellers. Please forgive me if I am wrong.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> So, how would a pair of Neolamprologus tretocephalus work out?


Some neolamps are very large and aggressive and that's one of them. And, it's not a shell dweller. 
Many neolamps aren't shell dwellers. See the Profiles section.


----------



## mitia (Jan 6, 2009)

I had a very strong suspicion that this was the case. I'm a little embarrassed however I am still learning and mistakes go with the territory. I appreciate you providing the link prov, I have used the profiles before but this time I figured out how to narrow down the search to just the shell dwellers.

So, after looking over the species list once more I found another cichlid that I am very fond of. Of course it is just as difficult to choose from the shell dwellers as it is from all the cichlids but there is one shell dweller that has stuck in my mind and the ever dwindling list! How about a pair of Altolamprologus compressiceps!?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> How about a pair of Altolamprologus compressiceps!?


There is one type of alto shell dweller that would work. Finding it might be the tricky part though. 

Altolamprologus sp. "Compressiceps Shell"


----------



## mitia (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm up for another challenge! I'm happy that I finally have made a choice and a choice that will be healthy for my fish. Thanks a million to everyone who has helped me out, especially you prov. I will keep everyone updated on my hunt for the Compressiceps Shell!


----------

